# Coil / Magneto Question CCR2500 GTS-E



## WalkerRanger97 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi Guys , 

Getting ready for more snow but I could not get my snow blower to run. I am thinking the coil / magneto . I have no spark . I pulled the ignition plug off the back of the starter key and jumped it across the two leads. Pulled it over no spark at the spark plug grounded on the motor .I then got a new plug tried it again no spark . So I pulled the thing all apart took the side cover off to find this pick up to be a little different looking than what I am use to. Oh I did check the wire that goes to the engine its not chewed or cut by any hungry critters . Model 38422 - serial # 9903845 Toro # for the part is 801268 . The part that is on my machine right now has these numbers on it . 684048 07GXE . 

Im posting this cause Im not sure and mixed up about solid state verses electronic . That and the cost of this at Toro is like it was made of gold . Over a hundred dollars .


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Using that part number on the existing coil, I found this

New Ignition Module Coil for Lawn Boy 99 2916 99 2911 92 1152 684048 684049 | eBay


----------



## WalkerRanger97 (Feb 4, 2016)

Well thats what makes me scratch my head. I love the price . :huh: Are these guys ( Dealers) marking these up or is this a china knock off. I wasent sure where to look for a retro fit or hear that these work on my particular model . 


Thanks for your reply .


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Hard to say where they come from, but China would be a good bet. Thing is, for the price, you can't beat it, and there's not that much to it really, so might be worth the gamble. Better than no snowblower....


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Could it be that your coil's kill wire is grounded, when it shouldn't be ?

On lawnmowers, I've had them break loose from a cheap connector, and then just get wedged in some corner dark corner, or hang there touching a metal surface and prevent starting.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

WalkerRanger97 said:


> I pulled the ignition plug off the back of the starter key and jumped it across the two leads.


 :welcome: to SBF WalkerRanger. Jumping the two wires together actually grounds the ignition coil and "prevents" spark. Before condemning the coil, remove the small wire on the coil that goes to the ignition switch and check for spark. The wire could be shorted to ground some where along it's length and killing your spark. If you still have no spark, the coil probably is bad.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Grunt is correct. When the key is in the off position it is "closing" the switch connecting the two wires. You were correct to pull the plug off the key switch but stop there. Don't jump the terminals. Just leave it unplugged. 

If you follow the wires you will see one comes from the motor to the switch and one from a ground to the switch.


----------

